# Gurney's "Up to" 50% off sale



## laurelmtnlover (May 29, 2009)

Barry,
I looked and couldn't specifically find the half off sale. Could you point me to it please? 
Thanks,
Carrie


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Here's the email I got:





> 48 HOURS ONLY: Gurney's 2010 Preview Sale - SAVE up to 50%!
> 
> The end of the year is the perfect time to order everything you
> need for the following spring's gardening season. And it's even
> ...


I see some items are marked down, but I really don't see a flat 50% off. At the very top of their homepage is a little blurb about the "2010 Preview Sale". Still, I'm not seeing what most would consider a true half price sale.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

I just got my Henry Fields catalog and it has the $25 off a $50 order through Feb 19.
Gurneys and Fields are basically the same place. I think they were both bought out by a mass merchandiser some years back. 
I'm planning some corn and melons at my outyard this year. Maybe planting another pear tree too. (I have a couple already).
It'll be green beans, tomatoes, strawberries and raspberries here at home. 
I'm not sure how much the bees will feed off of them, but I do remember the bees in my brothers sweet corn and thick in the squash blossoms this summer.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

I got burned by Gurney’s when they folded and was bought by some mass merchandiser a few years back like Brenda mentioned. We grow a large garden and sell it at a roadside stand and it left us in a tough spot. 
I have since been buying from Jung seed company out of Wisconsin their products are top notch, nobody sells lower than them and I have always got what I have ordered.


----------



## Stonefly7 (Nov 3, 2005)

Barry,

I would not support Gurney's nor any other mega owned dihybred, trihybred producer. If I remember my figures, 80% of all agriculture seed is controled by five companies. A couple are Dupont and con-agra. 

Cheap, as mentioned in other posts, is not always the best for your health. Do some research on sustainable agriculture and you may be shocked at what you find out.

Sorry Barry, this is my other hobby I am passionate about. I would just check out places like the "Seed Savers Exchange" and "Heirloom Acres". Theres a HUGE difference in health, taste and marketing with heirloom seeds. Plus there easy to save, and you never have to purchase seeds again.


----------



## Bodhi (Aug 30, 2009)

Brenda said:


> I'm planning some corn and melons at my outyard this year. Maybe planting another pear tree too.
> 
> (I have a couple already).
> It'll be green beans, tomatoes, strawberries and raspberries here at home.


Cummins Nursery has a great selection of fruit trees and try Millers  for berries. Both are family owned.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks. I saved the Cummins site. I already have a Millers catalog. I like to buy bulk from them, but wow, the price of raspberry plants now days.


----------

